# non-electric pellet stove



## kenny chaos (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought this was an interesting little stove and I wanted to share it with you ladies.
http://www.stevensfarm.com/clarry_pellet_stove_for_hunters.htm


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice little design there.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 30, 2009)

now that is pretty fancy, and it matches my shoes.


----------



## Dune (Oct 30, 2009)

You are quite the card this week.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you spell SKEPTIKAL? I thought you could. Might be right up there with the MAGIC HEAT.


----------



## seige101 (Oct 31, 2009)

I would be worried about a hopper fire! Neat idea though


----------

